# AudioFrog GB10 and GB25 dash/podz



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I got a chance to start the install of my new AudioFrog GB10 tweets and GB25 midranges. The tweets are going into PVC cap pods and the mids are replacing my outer-most air vents in my dashboard.

Some adjusting, sanding, painting etc yet to be done...but I've got the basics done so far...here is everything test-fit.

Pics:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool idea. I would really miss those vents in the summer though.. LOL.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

what car is this? Looks like my wifes g6


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

how convenient.. perfect fit too.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice! 

They look way better than the vents they replaced 

I do agree with BowDown, I think I'd miss those vents on a hot day though... then again, if it sounds awesome I might be willing to sweat a bit!

Can you get a picture that shows the full dash?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hey, at least he still has AC in the car


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

you should definitely paint, or bedliner the pods


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks really good!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I truly love builds that are outside the box. This is definitively an interesting concept and turned out pretty clean. Respect for doing something creative out of the ordinary. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks folks!

Not too worried about losing the vents...I have center vents, upper and lower dash vents, vents under the seats as well...plus the sunroof helps with the fresh-air situation.

I plan to use bedliner for the finish...matches so dang well with lightly textured black interior trim. 

I did luck out with the dash fit. The pics don't really show that the vents are actually pointed inward and upward a bit which works out pretty well too.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do for mid-bass...I have 6x9 openings and I am considering the soon-to-be released AF GS693...I posted a thread asking about the dimensions of the grill insert for the 6x9...

...Andy Wehmeyer from AudioFrog sent me this:



















That's what you call superb customer service. (Thank you Mr Wehmeyer)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I may end up stealing the pvc cap idea. Hmm... have to see if it will work in my car.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

What an amazing fit - you've calmed my OCD for the remainder of the year. 
Now your GB25's have integrated cooling haha.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you tested they gb25's there? Curious if there is excessive resonance


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Waow, those mids came out perfect. Wish I could forgo those vents like you. Unfortunately they are kind of a life line down here. 90 now with 80+ nights all summer long. :cwm23:


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah pretty cool! Always wanted to try something like that.
You'd probably get few more windows reflections but who cares it is so nice!
Did you enclose them? On my experience they'd love that.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

sub'd 

How did you make the finish of the vents like that? with which materials and by what method? 

Amazing outcome for this install!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

eddieg said:


> sub'd
> 
> How did you make the finish of the vents like that? with which materials and by what method?
> 
> Amazing outcome for this install!


Its just the grille that comes with the gb25 isnt it?


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks great and no loss of visibly with your 3-way. Nice work


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't like the direction my new pods were going...so I grabbed a pair I had made for a set or Morel Supremo's. I had these pods installed in my car before and they were already adjusted to the proper angle...so I just modified them to fit the smaller format tweeter.

These pods fill out the space much better and tuck right into the corner. A little drilling...a little routing...a little sanding...and presto...ready for paint tomorrow!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

MUCH nicer IMO!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Amazing how perfect those mids look in the vents! Nice job on the tweeter pods, I like the second set better, too.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

have you been able to listen to them at all in these locations yet? Curious how the imaging, staging, and tonality is. Also, any rainbow effect?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

maggie-g said:


> have you been able to listen to them at all in these locations yet? Curious how the imaging, staging, and tonality is. Also, any rainbow effect?


Not yet...I should have them up and running by the weekend. I hope they sound good because I have very few choices other than where everything is currently located.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Alrighty then...painted and mounted.

Next project...midbass madness.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Stock locations don't get any better than that! Nice job.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Like others have said, I don't know that I could give up my A/C vents. Not here in central California. Having said that, I don't know that I have seen a slicker, simpler integration of a midrange in a car. Any concern about cranking up the heat during those cold New Hampshire winters?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Like others have said, I don't know that I could give up my A/C vents. Not here in central California. Having said that, I don't know that I have seen a slicker, simpler integration of a midrange in a car. Any concern about cranking up the heat during those cold New Hampshire winters?


Thanks!

I'm not too concerned about the loss of those particular vents. Much consideration went in to letting them go. I typically do not use the dash vent option on my AC/heater, for some reason the air blowing out the side dash vets tends to blow into my eyes which bugs me. I almost always use the floor/defrost combo option...puts out air high and low, not in my face. 

As far as those cold azz NH winters...I got heated leathah.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome integration man. Like a match made in heaven. Should sound fantastic...only thing I would be worried about Is the tweeter being too bright. Could be pretty easily fixed though


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

in my old Toyota truck, all I had were defroster vents open. lol


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Mlarson67 said:


> Awesome integration man. Like a match made in heaven. Should sound fantastic...only thing I would be worried about Is the tweeter being too bright. Could be pretty easily fixed though












Up to -12db tweeter attenuation.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Did you try mounting the mids in the factory dash locations? I remember somebody did an install with a 3" mid mounted there and the depth and width was very good.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I heard a system over the weekend that used a dash mounted speaker. Amazing. With proper processor, I am hearing it work!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

So...I decided to add a bit of color to the AudioFrog GB2510c crossovers.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty sweet. Kinds a throwback to the nineties, tweeters in vents were common. 

I too can vouch that dash mounted mids work very well in cars with a deep dash.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe green leds.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Maybe green leds.


I thought about going green...but my interior is black leather with red stitching...I had planned on lighting up the install with red LED lighting...not sure green would visually work out very well with the overall color scheme.

Though green would certainly compliment the whole 'frog' thing.


----------



## cueball981 (Feb 16, 2009)

Heya! Been following your build. Curious as to how everything sounds...especially with the mids/tweets directed towards you instead of across the dash? Looks great, btw! Very clean install!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

cueball981 said:


> Heya! Been following your build. Curious as to how everything sounds...especially with the mids/tweets directed towards you instead of across the dash? Looks great, btw! Very clean install!


Thank you!

I just got my speaker wire delivered the other day...so hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get them up and running. The pics don't show it very well but the mids do angle in across the dash a lil bit...the tweeter pods even more so.

I'll be posting more pics and info as it comes along.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks Awesome!!!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

But How do they sound???  anxiously waiting...

I would love to hear your opinion on what brand these speakers sound similar to...that is if they are similar to anything.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

